# Does this sound the norm?



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok, I sold my rrs at the beginning of the month, and actually completely forgot with one thing and another to cancel my car insurance. (I pay monthly). Just checked my online bank and see the payment has been taken so I thought s**t must phone and get it cancelled. Phoned just now after going through the security process I told her that, I sold my car on 2-4-18 and need to know what to do with my insurance? 
“Do I cancel it, continue paying or what i really don’t know”. 
She asked if I plan on getting another car which i replied 
“I am but with no delivery date yet I have no idea when it’s coming.” 
So she said “what do you want to do? I’m unable to advise you”. 
So I said “well as I don’t know when the new car is coming it could be end of May or July I don’t know so I may aswell cancel”, (my policy expires in September but I pay over 10 months so I have 2 more payments of around £40 ea) 
So she then tells me there is a cancellation fee of £75 plus the remaining instalments will need to be paid up?! I said “really so I’m better off just leaving my policy running then”? 
To which she said again “I’m unable to advise on this”. 

So I said I may aswell leave it then, carry on paying the next 2 instalments and save myself £75! Seems barmy to me to leave it running but...


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Yup, quite common and the devil is in the detail as they say.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

That's mental!

Would the new owner be able to insure a car that is already insured?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Maxtor said:


> That's mental!
> 
> Would the new owner be able to insure a car that is already insured?


That's what I thought, but he must have to have gotten tax on it. I always thought you couldn't have two policies on the same car but apparently you can, just as long as if a claim is required you can't claim on both policies as that's classed as fraud.


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

https://www.rac.co.uk/forum/showthr...insurance-left-running-now-a-claim-against-me

remembered a old post about not cancelling insurance and accidents


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

DLGWRX02 said:


> That's what I thought, but he must have to have gotten tax on it. I always thought you couldn't have two policies on the same car but apparently you can, just as long as if a claim is required you can't claim on both policies as that's classed as fraud.


To tax a vehicle, you only need the V5C or tax renewal reminder letter and the money. Whether it is done in a PO or online, they simply check that the MOT certificate is valid/current and that the vehicle is currently insured, so they may not even have insured it themselves.

I think it is the case that where two concurrent insurance policies exist for a vehicle, in the event of a claim, the two policies may be liable to each settle part of the claim.

Would it be worthwhile to purchase a cheap roadworthy 'banger' to keep the policy in operation until delivery of the new car, rather than run the risk of getting saddled with a claim which should be the responsibility of the new keeper of the sold car? It should be possible to find something for a small enough sum, that it can be resold (to a breaker if necessary) for a similar sum to what it cost? (price for cars for crushing is reasonably high at present).


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol, a call centre with "non-advised" sales.

If you aren't replacing the vehicle, then you should cancel the policy as soon as it is sold. The vehicle will be noted on the MID as being insured in your name and with your Insurers. If an accident happens, your Insurance policy "could" end up paying out the cost of the claim (they would then have to try and recover the costs from the car driver, which may or may not happen).

Having ran for nearly 8 months, there will be little or no return premium due on your policy, so you will have to pay the outstanding finance. It's just a shame that there is an admin fee of £75 on top. There is unlikely to be any flexibility on this as unfortunately its the way call centres work and will be in their TOBA when you signed up.

As above, if you can get a cheap run around quick (you don't even have to drive it, just own it, tax it and insure it), you can then keep the policy running until you get your replacement car. But with the hassle, tax etc, you may just as well bite the bullet and get the policy cancelled, unless you are still earning NCB and the extra year's NCB will save you a fair premium on your new car.


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

telewebby said:


> https://www.rac.co.uk/forum/showthr...insurance-left-running-now-a-claim-against-me
> 
> remembered a old post about not cancelling insurance and accidents


Thats just plain stupid. Its the person thats insured to drive the car and not the car.


----------

